# How interested are you in silva vs rampage 3?



## tko4u (Sep 5, 2008)

Honestly, I have seen both fights, and I think rampage doesnt like someone bum rushing him and taking the fight to him. Silva and shogun did it. I think it would turn out just like the first two. Silva has the ability to stay in tight and throw til he connects, where chuck was moving backward. Silva doesnt back up a lot. I would like to see another HIGHLIGHT KO by silva again though, the jardine one is just priceless!


----------



## jarrod (Sep 6, 2008)

i've pretty much given up on trying to predict mma results.  that said, ufc rules favor rampage's style a bit, & silva hasn't been himself for a little while.  typically i'm not that interested in a third match between two figthers unless it's a tie breaker or they happen to meet up in the rankings.  did anyone need tito vs ken III?  anyone?  really? 

jf


----------



## tko4u (Sep 6, 2008)

silva was himself against jardine, wasnt he? He was just as aggressive. And he cant kick to the head on the ground, but his knees were what won it for him in 1 and 2


----------



## jarrod (Sep 6, 2008)

rampage ain't jardine.


----------



## Skpotamus (Sep 6, 2008)

There's no point.  You have a trilogy when one fighter wins one and loses one.  Both fights ended with Rampage out cold.  

While a third fight would be cool to watch, there's no need for it.  

Now silva x Henderson 3 should happen


----------



## tko4u (Sep 7, 2008)

I dont think hendo vs wandy would be any good. Hendo hasnt really impressed lately. He beat palhares, but didnt look really good.


----------

